# Weaving: FINALLY done!



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

My weaving on the road adventure is done! We got home late Thursday night and I hemmed and washed these last night. I've learned a few lessons along the way.

1) I learned what floating selvedges are, and that I should have used them with this particular project.
2) I learned that I need to make my hems a little deeper, as I couldn't do the double turn under I wanted to use. 
3) I learned that dressing the looms in log cabin is a pain when you warp both colors in order using the warping peg. Time to investigate other options.

So here is the Weaving on the Road - from planning ( http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451964-1.html ) to dyeing ( http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-452079-1.html ) to completed project.

Des Montes cotton, 10 epi/7ppi Ashford Knitters' Loom (AKL) rigid heddle, 10 DPI


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Have so enjoyed seeing your start to finish. Your placemats are just beautiful!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Love them! Those look fantastic. What a wonderful traveling project. Thanks for sharing


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Great to see your finished weaving. I like the way hand made items seem to hold the memories of wherever I was at the time. Floating selvedges only entered my weaving knowledge recently and have made such a difference to the finish of scarves and runners.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful job! I'm a big fan of floating selvedges.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Fine work! I also use floating selvedges , makes a big difference on the finished edges.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my, it turned out beautifully!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice! I enjoy reading about how one gets to the finish point in a project. You persisted and learned a lot and potentially helped another weaver


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I like to use edge stitching on the ends and leave very short fringes. That way, you don't have the bulk of a hem.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The placemats turned out wonderfully. Thanks so much for sharing the process.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

They are wonderful! I am also experiencing plenty of lessons learned. Hoping my next project will go more smoothly!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love that pattern. They look great and so well done.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice work, sis!


----------

